# My dogs



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Myles; 12 months 85lbs









































Kilie; 13 months 46lbs









































Ill have to take new ones soon as ive slowly started conditioning (minor due to age) and already a significant difference, got to love genetics! :rofl:


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

So thats what a banddog is?? What is it? lol 

Lab x Greyhound cross comes to mind from the black dogs pic. No foul intended


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Love them .. I love black dogs =] kind of a passion of mine and myles shiny black coat just makes him really stick out to me=D


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

SuthernStyles said:


> So thats what a banddog is?? What is it? lol
> 
> Lab x Greyhound cross comes to mind from the black dogs pic. No foul intended


Bandogges are part apbt and part mastiff, however for me to earn the right they must have a strong will and drive to work and most of all be worked.. Myles in particular has APBT (Carver/Jeep) and Great Dane (dutchman/meistersinger.. also hence the smaller build than typically seen)


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

It's amazing how deceptive pics can be. I'd never have guessed there was such a weight difference between the two when they seem to be so close in size! They're looking good!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> It's amazing how deceptive pics can be. I'd never have guessed there was such a weight difference between the two when they seem to be so close in size! They're looking good!


Tell me about it! :roll:
Standing side by side Myles is actually 4 or so inches taller, just a few months ago it was hard to believe he weighed as much as he did because he looked so skinny. Which the pictures of them with their 2'' collars was taken earlier this year. The other ones about a month ago.
Ill have to take some new pictures soon and post them up, ill try to remember and get some side by side to truly show the size difference.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

gorgeous dogs!


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

How do they get the name bandogges


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice looking dogs. The black one looks like a black lab/great dane mix to me. All the bandogges I've been around have been more mastiff looking and fawn or brindle in color.My friend has a presa canario/mastiff cross and he has been referred to as one. But she calls him a mutt lol!

Very shiny black boy you have. Looks happy


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

SuthernStyles said:


> How do they get the name bandogges


The term refers to a mastiff type breed that was chained by day and released to protect against intruders at night. At least that is what the description on line states 

The estimated expected range of foundation breeds (average) commonly seen in breeding programs is usually (primarily) 25-75% APBT or bull terrier and the same percentage for neopolitan mastiff or dogue de bordeaux (secondary group). Also used in some breeding programs is American bulldog, boerboel, bull mastiff, cane corso, fila brasileiro, presa, dogo, tosa, english mastiff and a few others.....from what I have learned from other owners I know is that the bloodlines originally consisted of a bull baiting dog and a guardian mastiff breed.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

nice looking dogs.thanks for sharing


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Good looking dogs


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Nice looking dogs. The black one looks like a black lab/great dane mix to me. All the bandogges I've been around have been more mastiff looking and fawn or brindle in color.My friend has a presa canario/mastiff cross and he has been referred to as one. But she calls him a mutt lol!
> 
> Very shiny black boy you have. Looks happy


I can assure you theres no lab in him, lol

Thanks everyone. Kilie is just as shiny but of course you cant tell that with her color as well.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

The 0ld Danes used to look like your black boy, they were sturdy and well put together. UNlike the skinny, twig tall legged Danes in the show ring nowdays. I know theres a few working ones somewhere around. I bet you the black boy is fast, he looks it. How is he with strangers?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice looking dog, I would never have guess Myle's mix.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

davidfitness83 said:


> The 0ld Danes used to look like your black boy, they were sturdy and well put together. UNlike the skinny, twig tall legged Danes in the show ring nowdays. I know theres a few working ones somewhere around. I bet you the black boy is fast, he looks it. How is he with strangers?


Yeah Great Danes used to be considered well bred at 80 - 120lbs, slowly over time theyve been bred bigger and bigger and now you see ridiculous 200+ ones out and about.

He has significant drive and yep, fast. Hes going to start heavy training with p&p/guarding after about a year and half or so, right now im getting him ready for the work ahead and he takes to it naturally. Im waiting to go full on with it since Great Danes are known for maturing slower than most breeds so i don't want to risk any health problems later on in life.

At home hes protective, slightly weary with strangers however sums up every situation based on my body language and my approval. Love kids and people so long as approved.

While out if im talking to anyone he sits beside me but on the person im talking to side and just watches. If approved hes friendly towards whoever, if not he stands his ground with confidence and waits for the next command.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Leggy Joker's you have! The black dog's coat is gorgeous! They are both very nice looking doggies


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Leggy Joker's you have! The black dog's coat is gorgeous! They are both very nice looking doggies


Thanks Sadie, cant wait to make them start earning theyre keep! :rofl:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Good looking dogs.I bet that bandog would be a sick catch dog


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

cute dogs, love the second picture of Kilie, the expression is great!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> Good looking dogs.I bet that bandog would be a sick catch dog


i havent actually thought about that! that definitely gives me something to think about!


----------



## dwa (Oct 2, 2011)

never heard of the PIt Danes referred to as Bandogs. I thought that was Mastiff terrier crosses. You hear peple around here call them Pitdanes or Bullydanes here are three that are all litter mates and all look different. They are all used for pigs
Brolly








Slick and Jake


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

^ Breeding for a purpose vs randomly breeding two dogs is the difference. If you have a clear path you'll selectively breed towards consistency.


----------



## dwa (Oct 2, 2011)

We arent into breeding for looks too much........... we breed for dogs that will catch pigs and have a little left in the tank. This was the last thing from a random dog to a random dog. I have heard sure enough dog men say that size will work itself out by breeding best performers. These dogs were breed to be pig dogs.....thats it. These dogs were not bred to win dog park pageants, Or to even step foot into a one for that matter. We are lucky to have 3 of the 6 have made it through being a pup (and all the accidents that can happen to them)and being hunted hard now for the past year. We are able to see that each dog carries a certain desirable trait that sets them apart. It would take at least 4 or 5 Gen or tight line breeding to get your dogs to look like carbon copies of each other. Is that what you did or was your pit dane a first gen cross?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

dwa said:


> We arent into breeding for looks too much........... we breed for dogs that will catch pigs and have a little left in the tank. This was the last thing from a random dog to a random dog. I have heard sure enough dog men say that size will work itself out by breeding best performers. These dogs were breed to be pig dogs.....thats it. These dogs were not bred to win dog park pageants, Or to even step foot into a one for that matter. We are lucky to have 3 of the 6 have made it through being a pup (and all the accidents that can happen to them)and being hunted hard now for the past year. We are able to see that each dog carries a certain desirable trait that sets them apart. It would take at least 4 or 5 Gen or tight line breeding to get your dogs to look like carbon copies of each other. Is that what you did or was your pit dane a first gen cross?


Well i don't breed. He isn't a F1, the foundation dogs were proven on both sides to respected work loads. Bred to both perform on the hunting field and to be a PP dog. Both my dogs were subject to courage testing last month, hunting when time allows this season.

I do know quite a few in the south especially who cross breed APBTs and Great Danes as catch dogs and other means, can be proven to be very sturdy, consistent and excelling dogs if you know what your looking at on both sides of the gene pool.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

dwa said:


> We arent into breeding for looks too much........... we breed for dogs that will catch pigs and have a little left in the tank. This was the last thing from a random dog to a random dog. I have heard sure enough dog men say that size will work itself out by breeding best performers. These dogs were breed to be pig dogs.....thats it. These dogs were not bred to win dog park pageants, Or to even step foot into a one for that matter. We are lucky to have 3 of the 6 have made it through being a pup (and all the accidents that can happen to them)and being hunted hard now for the past year. We are able to see that each dog carries a certain desirable trait that sets them apart. It would take at least 4 or 5 Gen or tight line breeding to get your dogs to look like carbon copies of each other. Is that what you did or was your pit dane a first gen cross?


 Um... Im sorry did I miss the 20 questions episode on this thread?? cause Im pretty sure dude just posted pics of his dogs.

I dont know bout the rest of yuns but I can totally see the APBT and the Dane in them both. I bet its fun to see them romp around together..spark plus size! preeshiate ya KM for sharing a few shots of your fam!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

HeavyJeep said:


> Um... Im sorry did I miss the 20 questions episode on this thread?? cause Im pretty sure dude just posted pics of his dogs.
> 
> I dont know bout the rest of yuns but I can totally see the APBT and the Dane in them both. I bet its fun to see them romp around together..spark plus size! preeshiate ya KM for sharing a few shots of your fam!


lol this thread is old! i'll pull up the link to the newer thread of mine..


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/38965-quick-shots.html there you go, these are more recent anyway. This thread they were young.. Caught me off guard with this even coming back to life lol


----------



## dwa (Oct 2, 2011)

OK sorry for the Questions if I have offended anyone. This cross works great for what I do and try to absorb as much info on anyone producing some top notch dogs. 


Can you tell me who you got your pit dane from either here or through PM if you prefer. I would like to contact them if possible.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

dwa said:


> OK sorry for the Questions if I have offended anyone. This cross works great for what I do and try to absorb as much info on anyone producing some top notch dogs.
> 
> Can you tell me who you got your pit dane from either here or through PM if you prefer. I would like to contact them if possible.


Most (if not all) threads pertaining to my dogs have been closed due to various reasons, if you wish later i'll PM you with more information about how my dogs were bred as well as contact information. I also know a couple others that breed Dane to APBT that use them strictly as hunting dogs if you would like information on them as well i can get that for you.

I don't mind the questions if the motives and reasoning behind your questions are pure. I see that you are new here and there has been quite a few people here that for one reason or another has attempted to cause problems or discredit my dogs in one form or another.

If you wish to continue this conversation we can do it through PM or what have you, if you want you can click the link i provided in my previous post for more "updated" picture taken in August.


----------



## dwa (Oct 2, 2011)

I dont know you from Adam so no reason not to believe you bud. I will PM you.. thanks


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

good lookin dogs  i like kilie


----------

